# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  what gets you bannned?

## rugger2

just curious what get you banned?

----------


## Lozgod

Advertising is one thing. I wish starting stupid ass can I give my dog juice threads would too.

----------


## DBarcelo

That's a good question. I've seen a lot of people getting banned lately. They got a lot stiffer it seems. People used to get away with writing all kinds of stuff. Now it's like you're here one minute and gone the next. I've been in discussions in threads with people and then all of a sudden, there banned.

----------


## DBarcelo

Advertising what? Anything? I have an alarm company, if I tried to advertise that, would that get me banned? Or is it just advertising illegal stuff that gets you banned?

----------


## Bigkatz

> Advertising is one thing. I wish starting stupid ass can I give my dog juice threads would too.



thats funny sh*t.

but can i really?

----------


## Swellin

Refer to the rules. No source posting...no source requests...no flamming. Act civil...hang out. Be a dick...get the boot.

----------


## decadbal

whatever you think you shoudlnt do usually..

----------


## RON

Not sending me my $50 a week would do it.

----------


## chicamahomico

How do you spend those $50 Canadian dollars I send you every week?




> Not sending me my $50 a week would do it.

----------


## MMC78

Being HOSS.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

What! How come you charge me more???


> Not sending me my $50 a week would do it.

----------


## Bob Balco

Its a message board. Seems like every online community or message board has the "alpha male" moderators or hosts. I see this is really a big time pissing contest in here though just from reading the threads the last week or so. Obviously there has to be someone to maintain order but to have a entire fleet of "mods" that work on a senority system is really bothersome to me and i am sure others. I mean this is a freaking steroid forum! lol I wonder how many of the "mods" live at home with mom and are bouncers at night and discussion moderators during the day? hahahahah 
P.S dont ban me i am new and just stating the truth.

----------


## RON

> Its a message board. Seems like every online community or message board has the "alpha male" moderators or hosts. I see this is really a big time pissing contest in here though just from reading the threads the last week or so. Obviously there has to be someone to maintain order but to have a entire fleet of "mods" that work on a senority system is really bothersome to me and i am sure others. I mean this is a freaking steroid forum! lol I wonder how many of the "mods" live at home with mom and are bouncers at night and discussion moderators during the day? hahahahah 
> P.S dont ban me i am new and just stating the truth.



That works too if you wanna get banned. BUT he's lucky I am not offended cause I make twice as much as this kid and work twice as hard. I also bet he lives with his mommy with a maturity level like that. I just wonder wich ex member you are and who banned you before

----------


## Bob Balco

whoooa!! lol Hey man no offense. I am sure you make lots more $ than me. I have never been here before. I guess that answers the Q? I had regarding the bans. I guess its not a complete IP ban. Relax dude.

----------


## birddog

$50 Canadian probably buys him a pack of gum

Go Wings

----------


## RON

> whoooa!! lol Hey man no offense. I am sure you make lots more $ than me. I have never been here before. I guess that answers the Q? I had regarding the bans. I guess its not a complete IP ban. Relax dude.



Believe me if I was really offended at all you would be banned IP and all.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Oh he aint kiddin


> Believe me if I was really offended at all you would be banned IP and all.

----------


## mass junkie

You truely have to be a dip**** to be banned off of AR



and dont any of you bitches say well why havent you been banned mass  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Elliot

> You truely have to be a dip**** to be banned off of AR
> 
> 
> 
> and dont any of you bitches say well why havent you been banned mass


Mass.. i lub you long time..  :Smilie:

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

uhhhhhhhh... why hasn't anyone banned mass?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bob Balco

Hey Ron I am sorry. I was really only joking about all of that. Maybe you can erase the post if it will offend other people. I really do think this site kicks ass and there is a ton of sick info on here. Getting banned would suck.

----------


## Blown_SC

> Hey Ron I am sorry. I was really only joking about all of that. Maybe you can erase the post if it will offend other people. I really do think this site kicks ass and there is a ton of sick info on here. Getting banned would suck.


Just letting you know, you can delete it yourself. Go to Edit Post, and you can do whatever you want with it. Peace.

----------


## spywizard

> How do you spend those $50 Canadian dollars I send you every week?


he buys 2 buckets of KFC................ he's on a cutter right now.... :Strong Smiley:

----------


## damiongage

> just curious what get you banned?


asking stupid questions.................j/k  :Big Grin:

----------


## the original jason

p1ssing me right off today is a good start

----------


## Isaiah1SAS

Yeah, what he said ! How have these people been spending my Canadian money !? At least I can pawn-off the pennies and quarters... And I don't want anyone asking me to give them a kiss just because they've helped me out, OK?

----------


## kingofmasters

I want to get banned!

But I would miss all the great bros here!

Greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## Sierra_Breeze

> Not sending me my $50 a week would do it.


 If this is the case Mickey Mouse, why do you keep returning my checks?? They always say No purchase needed too! hmmm  :Don't know:

----------


## mass junkie

oh yeah...dont forget about... lying who you really are gets you banned...hahaha

----------


## RON

> If this is the case Mickey Mouse, why do you keep returning my checks?? They always say No purchase needed too! hmmm



Only for you cutie.  :Wink:  I make mass pay double anyway so it evens out

----------


## medic23

> oh yeah...dont forget about... lying who you really are gets you banned...hahaha


It really should but it doesnt

----------


## Sierra_Breeze

> Only for you cutie.  I make mass pay double anyway so it evens out


Haha that'll teach him not to return my duct tape!!  :Wink/Grin:  (poor Mass)

----------


## TheChosen1

> just curious what get you banned?


Plain and simple, read the rules to the board.
Anything that can be done that's against the rules will get you banned. :Don't know:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> he buys 2 buckets of KFC................ he's on a cutter right now....



You forgot to add: "Packed to the brim with Protein"

----------


## TheChosen1

> asking stupid questions.................j/k


There is no such thing as a stupid question.
Only stupid people who ask them......LOL  :LOL:  j/k

----------


## powerlifter

> he buys 2 buckets of KFC................ he's on a cutter right now....



LMAO

----------

